# BeerSmith Equipment Profiles



## Crusty (13/10/16)

Can any of you guys with a Braumeister screen shot your BS equipment profiles for me.
I've got a major discrepancy in my figures when using the small malt pipe in the 50L BM.
My volumes are off as is my gravity. I've changed my grain absorption to 0.6000 instead of the default 0.90 something.
Cheers

edit: I'm mashing in with 55L for the standard malt pipe.
Are you guys mashing in with 28L for the short malt pipe?


----------



## mckenry (13/10/16)

Crusty said:


> Can any of you guys with a Braumeister screen shot your BS equipment profiles for me.
> I've got a major discrepancy in my figures when using the small malt pipe in the 50L BM.
> My volumes are off as is my gravity. I've changed my grain absorption to 0.6000 instead of the default 0.90 something.
> Cheers
> ...


Finally dialed mine in perfectly today!


----------



## Crusty (13/10/16)

mckenry said:


> Finally dialed mine in perfectly today!


I'm having some dramas with mine.
The last 6 brews have been out, extra volumes, lower than expected final gravities etc.
Can you screen shot yours? Your grain absorption has been adjusted too right?
I ran a test boil on the BM & boiled off 6L/hr on that day but even putting in 5L boil off,50L batch, I'm hitting something like 15% boil off which is way, way off & not the case. It's more like 11% or 12% roughly. To get that figure using the small malt pipe & a 20L batch size, my boil off is something like 3.5L/hr.
It's got me stumped at the moment.


----------



## mckenry (13/10/16)

Not a screen shot, but I'll list it out for you.

Absorption - set at BIAB numbers = 0.586 L/kg
Boil off - mine is a 75min boil = 5.5L (in 75 mins)
Loss to trub and chiller = 4.5L
Loss to trub if no-chilling = 3.1L
70% total brewhouse eff when doing standard strength beers, around 10kg. Once I go past 13kg its 68%
I mash with all my water, no sparge. Just heat up the lot, tap off whatever required, back to the 55L line. Mash in, return water.
I do 45L batches, which therefore never flood the pipe. Not sure if that will be the case when I go for an IPA (13kg) with my new numbers.
I might just do 40L the first time to be sure.
mckenry
edit - this is with the mashmaster mini-mill with the fluted rollers. Not sure if the gap measurement process is the same as the knurled rollers? Its factory out of the box and something like 1.7mm !! Still, every grain is cracked and near to nothing flour.


----------



## mckenry (13/10/16)

I think you're making a mistake somewhere with your boil-off. I don't use the rate. Just the total. And the preboil total is >50L.
Not much but it is.
So I boil off 5.6L in 75 mins, which as an hourly rate, evaporation is 7.5%


----------



## Crusty (13/10/16)

I've got the Mini Mill as well, one fluted one knurled roller.
Using your boil off @4.4L/hr ( 5.5L - 75min boil ) I get a bit more trub than you, this is what it looks like with the standard malt pipe





I'm happy with your figures though as it pretty much gets me on par with my actual figures from last brew day.

With the short pipe, this is looking pretty close to real world figures but hopefully someone can screen shot their profiles for us.


----------



## mckenry (13/10/16)




----------



## mckenry (13/10/16)

I notice your boil off totals are different for each malt pipe profile. The total volume boiled off should be the same, regardless of the start volume.
(% obviously changes)
If you just untick 'use boil off as an hourly rate' and put in the 4.4 or the 3.5 for the other profile, is that going to get you closer?


----------



## Crusty (13/10/16)

mckenry said:


> I notice your boil off totals are different for each malt pipe profile. The total volume boiled off should be the same, regardless of the start volume.
> (% obviously changes)
> If you just untick 'use boil off as an hourly rate' and put in the 4.4 or the 3.5 for the other profile, is that going to get you closer?


I'm really confused.
The boil off should be the same but if I put 4.4L/hr into the short malt pipe profile without the use boil off as an hourly rate, my boil off percentage is 14.7% & that's way off. The settings for the bigger profile seems pretty much right to me @4.4L/hr, which is 7% boil off. Pretty close I think.


----------



## mckenry (13/10/16)

% will always vary. Depends on start volume. Dont put it in per hour. Just a total (that happens to be an hour if you boil for 60 mins)
Thats why I always have 5.6L boiloff. I always boil for 75 mins, regardless of start volume. Therefore I dont even look at the %'s
There's no need. I just know that whatever brew, whatever size, whatever gravity I will lose 5.6L in 75 mins.
The % is right, its just bigger when the start volume is smaller.


----------



## Crusty (13/10/16)

mckenry said:


> % will always vary. Depends on start volume. Dont put it in per hour. Just a total (that happens to be an hour if you boil for 60 mins)
> Thats why I always have 5.6L boiloff. I always boil for 75 mins, regardless of start volume. Therefore I dont even look at the %'s
> There's no need. I just know that whatever brew, whatever size, whatever gravity I will lose 5.6L in 75 mins.
> The % is right, its just bigger when the start volume is smaller.


Your boil off rate is 4.5L/hr. I set that into total boil off.
It's looking pretty close I think. 4.5L/hr should also be set in the small malt pipe profile too right, ignoring the % of evaporation rate.
If you wanted to boil for 90mins, do you just manually work it out, 5.6 / 75x 90 = 6.7L


----------



## mckenry (15/10/16)

Yes thats it. _[If you wanted to boil for 90mins, do you just manually work it out, 5.6 / 75x 90 = 6.7L]_


By using a %/hour, if I change the start volume and change the boil length, the numbers wont add up.
e.g.
lets use really easy numbers.
I know I lose 5 Litres in a 1 hour boil.
If I start with 50L, thats 10%/hour to evap.

If I now do a 60L batch, I'll still lose 5L to evap, my % is now 8.3%/h

So, now lets assume I always do 50L
1 hour boil is 10%/h
If I boil for 90mins I have to assume _the first time_ linear evap and have a guess at 7.5L. In reality there would be more preboil wort so actual % would change, but just assume 5L + (5L*0.5) then I would measure and make a 90min boil profile for next time.

On my old system, I had 8 profiles, depending on things such as end volume, chill, no-chill, High gravity etc etc.


----------

